# Angelwax @cleanandshiny



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brush up on your detailing with the new @angelwaxofficial Brush-Up! detailing brush set!
The Angelwax BRUSH-UP! is a pure bristle brush set and is the ideal companion for completing a myriad of detailing tasks.
Inspired by Angelwax detailers all over the world, these brushes are an essential part of their detailing kit and perfect for getting access to awkward areas of the interior and bodywork that's too intricate for a wash-mitt
Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £14.95


----------

